# Rose Video Channel



## Big_Foot (31. August 2011)

Morgen wird auf der EuroBike der neue Rose Video-Channel vorgestellt.

Da wir im IBC immer gut informiert sind, hier der Link für euch:
http://bike-channel.tv/

Macht auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck, hoffe es kommen noch viele weitere Videos hinzu.

Weiter so Rose


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2011)

gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (31. August 2011)

Nice! Aber "unser" Video vom Treffen gibt's immer noch nicht. Kommt bestimmt jetzt zur Eurobike rein.


----------



## -MIK- (31. August 2011)

Allerdings laggt die Seite etwas...


----------



## Trekki (31. August 2011)

Fully Setup leicht gemacht






Zu sehen sind Andis schöner Popo&Rücken, eine Wiese mit Löwenzahn, ein Hügel und ein dicker Werbebanner. Das Wesentliche ist leider nicht gut zu erkennen.

@Rose: hier ist noch Verbesserungs Potential. Macht doch bei solchen Stellen einfach mal einen Schnitt von der Totalen ins Detail. Hat ja bei anderen Stellen auch geklappt.

-trekkki


----------



## T0niM0ntana (31. August 2011)

Den Banner kannst aber weg Xen 

Ansonsten  für den Channel.


----------

